# URGENT! How to tell if a scorpion is dead??



## r3b3lli0n

My two-year-old asian forest scorpion has not been eating for the past few weeks, and it just molted a week ago. Since yesterday it has been lying still and not moving no matter what i do to it. It looks like it's dead but usually if a scorpion is dead it lies with its tail straight behind and it becomes stiff, but my scorpion is curled up and it isn't stiff. I live in Malaysia and the weather here is always hot and humid. It just molted a week ago. Could it be hibernating (though it seems highly unlikely to me)? 

Would appreciate it if someone can answer my question asap, thank you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## calum

it JUST moulted a week ago? it's probably still recovering from te moult. just leave it be 'till it hardens up a but.


----------



## r3b3lli0n

But this is the 5th time it moulted and this has never happened before. It doesn't react at all even when I blow it (it usually does) or spray water on it. Could it be dead?


----------



## signinsimple

Very easy test.  If the scorpion starts to smell like it is rotting, it is dead.  Otherwise, you are good to go.  1 or 2 days should tell the tale.


----------



## calum

yeah, if it is dead it will start to stink, especially in a warm, humid enviroment.


----------



## r3b3lli0n

Err okay, thanks lol..


----------



## white_feather

Why not just poke it with a stick?


----------



## xhexdx

white_feather said:


> Why not just poke it with a stick?


Uh.............
I hope you're not serious.


----------



## Arachtis

If you believe it may be dead then gently nudge it with a pair a tongs or similar item, if it doesn't move at all, even a little bit, then you can begin the worrying process.


----------



## xhexdx

Arachtis said:


> If you believe it may be dead then gently nudge it with a pair a tongs or similar item, if it doesn't move at all, even a little bit, then you can begin the worrying process.


Right...did you guys even read the thread before you posted?

The OP clearly says he's tried many things; blowing, misting, etc.


----------



## calum

I've noticed blowing seems to help scorpions...  


hows it doing now?


----------



## white_feather

I don't mean a tree branch from outside, I mean nudge it with a straw or a chopstick. Put a little thought into things here. Come on people. I know most of the people in the world are stupid but I really think the people that come to this board are generally smarter than the average person.


----------



## signinsimple

poking is not a definitive way to tell.  Many scorps, when playing dead, do nothing when they are poked (hence the term 'playing dead').  The stink approach is the easiest method for a large scorp like that.  Give it a day or two.  If it doesn't smell, it'll be moving sooner or later.


----------



## calum

i've seen reports on a few forums of peoples' scorpions playing dead for a few days at a time, then suddenly popping back to life. so keep an eye on the little feller...


----------



## pandinus

if its recovering from a moult, the best thing to do is leave it alone, if you keep disturbing it while it is in its post moult stage you can easily damage, or stress the animal to death. leave it alone, make sure there is access to clean water, and do nothing. they are right about the smell, that is usually a good indicator. i have noticed that not all scorpions take the typical splayed and curled position when they die, though so we cant really rule that out either


John


----------



## Galapoheros

Personally, because of the species, I'd get my hand in there and gently push it around a little, a week is enough time for it to toughen up enough for that.  If it didn't move, I'd pick it up, it would be very obvious if it were dead, I dealt with it recently.  But if it molted a week ago, as far as life expectancy in concerned, it would have been expected to live much longer ...I'm guessing but maybe 1 to 3 years(?)


----------



## ~Abyss~

white_feather said:


> Why not just poke it with a stick?





Arachtis said:


> If you believe it may be dead then gently nudge it with a pair a tongs or similar item, if it doesn't move at all, even a little bit, then you can begin the worrying process.





white_feather said:


> I don't mean a tree branch from outside, I mean nudge it with a straw or a chopstick. Put a little thought into things here. Come on people. I know most of the people in the world are stupid but I really think the people that come to this board are generally smarter than the average person.


It just molted, bad idea to touch it all. Just sayin.


----------



## spiderking31

I have a Tunisian Fat Tail that ate a ton of crickets!!! She’s very fat, and she just hides in this small crevice in her cave! I thought she was dead also! Well touched the tail, no response…now I’m thinking the worst! So I pulled her out carefully with tongs! She was very much alive and she was pissed off! She’s still in the crevice, but I can be reassured she’s alive. And thanks to the member posting about the rotting smell! I’ll keep that in mind for even myself!


----------



## NocturnalSkies

The people suggesting poking a recently molted invert have got to be kidding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spiderking31

NocturnalSkies said:


> The people suggesting poking a recently molted invert have got to be kidding


I can’t say you’re wrong! That’s the craziest thing someone can do! Is poke a scorpion that just molted!


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Psst...the thread is from 2009

Reactions: Like 2


----------

